# what the lastest on travel there?



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

What is the latest decision on traveling to the Philippines? Are the foreigners with tourist visa still not being allowed entry?

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> What is the latest decision on traveling to the Philippines? Are the foreigners with tourist visa still not being allowed entry?
> 
> Art


 Art here's the latest from our US Embassy here: 








COVID-19 and Travel Information | Last Updated: December 23, 2022







ph.usembassy.gov


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi M.C.A.--

thanks for the info. It seems US citizens are not allowed into the Philippine yet without a Philippine visa. WOW! I wonder when things will get back to normal again. Traveling there is out of the question now.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have been communicating with a lady there. I guess it is useless to proceed with her. May never get to come back there.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> What is the latest decision on traveling to the Philippines? Are the foreigners with tourist visa still not being allowed entry?
> 
> Art


Easing travel restrictions/quarantine still seems to depend on a vaccine and then get 110 million people vaccinated. It could be awhile.

Nov 9, 2020 
Bulk of COVID-19 vaccines to arrive early 2022
But while experts say a COVID-19 vaccine would most likely be available by then, acquiring enough doses to vaccinate populations and mitigate the risks of spreading the virus would take much longer. (how much longer beyond 2022?)
SOURCE: Bulk of COVID-19 vaccines to arrive early 2022 – Galvez


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hi M.C.A.--
> 
> thanks for the info. It seems US citizens are not allowed into the Philippine yet without a Philippine visa. WOW! I wonder when things will get back to normal again. Traveling there is out of the question now.
> 
> art


Art, another forum member asked for a timeline and I gave at least two years as a date to return to the Philippines and it's due to many issues but mainly lack of a vaccine and then lack of proper cold storage for this vaccine and the Philippines is working on this so one year at best but two years probably more like it in order to build a proper facility to hold the vaccine at a very low temperature something like, taken from Google: The desired average refrigerator *vaccine storage temperature* is 40°F (5°C). 

I don't foresee any form of get back to normal here for years.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Art, another forum member asked for a timeline and I gave at least two years as a date to return to the Philippines and it's due to many issues but mainly lack of a vaccine and then lack of proper cold storage for this vaccine and the Philippines is working on this so one year at best but two years probably more like it in order to build a proper facility to hold the vaccine at a very low temperature something like, taken from Google: The desired average refrigerator *vaccine storage temperature* is 40°F (5°C).
> 
> I don't foresee any form of get back to normal here for years.


Agree. Years. (like 2023 or beyond)

The majority or provincial buses still can't operate because LGU's don't even want other PI citizens into their province/town. Why then would they start allowing foreign tourists into the country, province, town?

Another delay. DOH is still in the "study" mode regarding cold storage.

Nov 11, 2020
The DOH said they are studying how to keep vaccines that need to be stored in ultra low freezer, below the requirement of the existing vaccines in the country.
SOURCE: DOH: 'Temper expectations' on Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine

Another delay.

Nov 11, 2020
The Philippines still can’t make reservations for COVID-19 vaccines— not because it lacks funds but because other countries have already made their own reservations
SOURCE: PH still can’t make reservations for COVID-19 vaccines – Duterte


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*[ANALYSIS] The challenges of deploying a COVID-19 vaccine in the PH*
Nov 12, 2020 
a successful vaccination program in the Philippines will take many months if not years to complete. 
SOURCE: [ANALYSIS] The challenges of deploying a COVID-19 vaccine in the PH


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

For up to date travel information see:

https://www.philippineairlines.com/e...19/travelrules 

Cebu and Air Asia have similar pages.

I do not see unrestricted tourist return to the Philippines until at least the end of 2021. I suspect that anyone allowed in before that will soon need vaccine certificates or can expect a 14 day quarantine on arrival.

Foreign spouses or parents are allowed to enter but not many others. Even SRRV holders cannot return right now. SIRV holders can return though so it looks like they are goving priority of entry to people who will help the ecopn0my more than just tourist spending.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> *[ANALYSIS] The challenges of deploying a COVID-19 vaccine in the PH*
> Nov 12, 2020
> a successful vaccination program in the Philippines will take many months if not years to complete.
> SOURCE: [ANALYSIS] The challenges of deploying a COVID-19 vaccine in the PH


Here in the UK they are talking about vaccinating 1 million people a week. Two shots with a population of 60 million will take around 2 1/2 years. How long will it take the Philippines with 100m+.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> SIRV holders can return though so it looks like they are goving priority of entry to people who will help the ecopn0my more than just tourist spending.


 Yes. Rather recently Phils Embassy said there are/where *a bit* possibility for foreigners, who have smaller than SIRV minimum business in Phis, to get entrance approval by they can be judged from case to case.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey gary D

I wonder also how long it would take to vaccinate most all in the Philippines. We are talking about a lot of area to cover. then the requirements to keep the serum at a very low temperature in containers throughout the Philippines is going to be almost impossible. So many people out in the provinces don't have a way to get to the main cities to get vaccinated. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

No reason to not let in foreigners if double checked first. And having money for hospital if get it from Filipino  Specialy foreigners as e g SRRV - and I  - who wouldn'tmove around more than Filipinos do.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I can understand the governments concern but if the foreigner is check and found to be negative then why keep them out? The foreigners spends multi millions of dollars in the Philippines each and every year. With all the poor people there I can't imagine how this shutdown has hurt them. 

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear your pain art, especially with a special person in toe. Border and here in PH. province control. I have been fortunate that I arrived on the lock down day and fled Manila for fear of being corralled there. 

Like most it has not been a happy journey, 3 months I never left our property and rarely since, totally relying on my partner for daily needs etc. I as an Aussie watch closely what is happening in my home country and others, while very painful for my family and friends both economically and socially it appears the second wave has been squashed and my country is slowly opening up again, borders included. Philippines is also turning the tide and I will add "the first wave" while the US and many countries are dealing with the third wave sadly. Honestly? I pray that the country I live in now severely restricts potential reinfections entering and altering where this government is now, obviously they see the problems and while through the hurt are saving lives in this country, Filipino people are very resilient and stand together through this difficult time as they have for generations.

I hear what you are saying art and yes difficult times but I would suggest that if you have found a special person that you want to meet, if you are special to each other and on the same page then build your relationship through these dire circumstances and your relationship will be even stronger, build it and don't look back.
This lady or another, the restrictions are in place and out of your/our control. Pick/choose as many as you like but until borders reopen?
Hang in there art and as said I am one of the fortunate ones that made it back. Chin up and go forward.

OMC (only my cryings) and OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I can understand the governments concern but if the foreigner is check and found to be negative then why keep them out? The foreigners spends multi millions of dollars in the Philippines each and every year. With all the poor people there I can't imagine how this shutdown has hurt them.
> 
> art


That's Western thinking and it's a little flawed because most of the money coming in is from OFW's and family members sending remittances from abroad.

And then after Covid what happened to the tourists, they got kicked out of their hotel rooms and onto the streets and after a week the current Administration was severly burdned with their own Covid response crisis at hand and had to focus on their own citizens so the tourists had to find their own way to the airports no more govenrment transportation pick up from the streets, you see how important tourists are in a developing nation.

The Covid tests aren't so reliable either, I was reading an article yesterday on Elon Musk (Tesla/Space X) who had taken 4 different Covid tests and two came out postive and the other two came out negative so that sort of explains why many OFW's who had returned were infected. Elon Musk took 4 COVID-19 tests in one day, but half were positive and half were negative


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It is quite possible to have half tests negative and half positive. There is always some variability in test results, in the samples taken and how the person is progressing over the time of taking the tests.

For example if someone is very near the levels that you are trying to detect, this natural variability will put some tests positive and some tests negative.

I would be interested in how Musk tested the next few days. If he had the virus and it was progressing, he would be positive after the 50/50 day.

No testing system is 100%, if it was say only 80% then doing a lot of tests and quarantining those with positive results you will eventually contain the virus.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A.

i understand the filipinos sending money back home but when I was there I saw loads and loads of foreigners that live there and they spend a lot of money. When I was in an appliance store to buy a stove all I saw was foreigners in there. Sure money is sent back but I traveled a lot through the philippines and I saw so many expats spending their money in malls, stores, food and etc. They contribute to a lot for the economy. 

JUST MY OBSERVATION WHEN I LIVED THERE! I spent time in Davao city, Tagum city, Cebu city, Manila, Makati, olongapo, angeles city and more. So many expats spending thousands of dollars.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> i understand the filipinos sending money back home but when I was there I saw loads and loads of foreigners that live there and they spend a lot of money. When I was in an appliance store to buy a stove all I saw was foreigners in there. Sure money is sent back but I traveled a lot through the philippines and I saw so many expats spending their money in malls, stores, food and etc. They contribute to a lot for the economy.
> 
> ...


2019, 33.5b dollars were remitted to the Philippines. There are approximately 180,000 foreigners living in the Philippines (excluding Chinese who are working) so assuming an average of $1500 per month thats about 3.5b dollars.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> 2019, 33.5b dollars were remitted to the Philippines. There are approximately 180,000 foreigners living in the Philippines (excluding Chinese who are working) so assuming an average of $1500 per month thats about 3.5b dollars.


I have read elsewhere that average expat spending was slightly higher than that. (100,000 p or $US2,000) Still much less than remittances.

Tourism was over 12% of the pre-pandemic economy. Tourist sector labour wqs over 10% of the labour force. With a 330 billion GDP that puts tourism on par with remittances. ( and combined that is about 25% of the local GDP.)

I am in a tourist area, and the impact is more pronounced here. Even though places can open, a lot of not reopened. Those that have are on reduced hours and significantly less business. It will be a tough Xmas for many here.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Gard D,

Where you get the figure only 180,000 foreigners live there in the entire Philippines. I can count that many in Luzon region. haha Every place I visited there I saw so many expats. I agree the money sent back there is a lot, but I am still wondering how it compares to the expats spending there???? Like Manitoba said about the tourist areas being hit hard with this virus restrictions in his area. Just imagine it happening all over the tourist spots throughout the country. Do you have any ideal how much money is spent by the expats there? Sure a lot of foreigners living there don't spend like the visiting expats do. Add the expats living there and the visiting ones and I am sure it will be a lot more then 180,000.


Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Pre-pandemic was about 8,200,000 tourist entries in 2019.

Last census results are from 2010 and there were just under the 180,000 number resident here. Take a guess and place your bets what the current numbers are.






Philippine population by country of citizenship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It is not clear if this number included dual citizens. 

Also not clear how people living here on tourist visa extensions are counted.

What is clear is that tourists seriously outnumber expats who live here. If an average tourist stays a month then there are roughly 3.5 times as many tourists as residents here. (8,200,000/12 is 700,000 on an annualized basis vs less than 200,000 residents) ( I know comparing 2010 and 2019 data is risky but I have no data on current foreigners living here.)

However now in a tourist area, all expats I meet are residents. (If some are living on tourist visa extensions.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Gard D,
> 
> Where you get the figure only 180,000 foreigners live there in the entire Philippines. I can count that many in Luzon region. haha Every place I visited there I saw so many expats.
> Art


I live on Luzon and you won't see any Expats in my region and if you do it's a Blue Moon because it's usually the same Expats that have been living in my region for years and they are married have kids. This area would be from Calamba to Pagsanjan Falls Laguna.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> i understand the filipinos sending money back home but when I was there I saw loads and loads of foreigners that live there and they spend a lot of money. When I was in an appliance store to buy a stove all I saw was foreigners in there. Sure money is sent back but I traveled a lot through the philippines and I saw so many expats spending their money in malls, stores, food and etc. They contribute to a lot for the economy.
> 
> ...


You listed tourist traps Art, I don't think many of us live in those areas but I could be wrong, other than Olongapo and Angeles where we had our bases for decades, I'm sure there's many living there. 

I'm the only Expat in a Municipality of 40,000 people I rarely see other Expats and actually, I've only run into 4 in my region since we went into lockdown in March, one in a grocery store (married elderly man we talked for a bit), another walking on the road in a larger city (same guy I've seen a hundred times before and he won't talk with other Expats or anyone lol) and a Transitional Assistant for the Mormon faith (a married man) in the next city and an older Middle Eastern man (only man that does live in the same Municipality as me) who is a green card holder from the US, he's married to a lady in the next barangay but he has no Permanent Resident Card, his family immigrated to Michigan from Oman or Yemen, he told me he was trying to get back to Michigan to see his son and was here for the first 3 months but no more so he must have left, I don't think he has a pension.

I thought the same as you and mentioned to the cashier at a grocery store Goodwill Grocery is the name in the larger city next to us Sta Cruz Laguna, you must get many other foreigners who shop here frequently and she said nope you're the only one, I wasn't really shocked but surprised.

Art a tourist trap is a tourist trap. There are many citizens here that have money and they do much better than me for sure, I see it daily, citizens here have money and yes, probably the other 70% are low income but they do seem to get by rather well also, so tourist money "thousands and thousands" in my own personal observance means very little and I don't think effects anyone other than tourist traps.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I live in a high end subdivision on a golf course in Davao, in a house that I had built. There are just over 100 homes here, the vast majority are very large, expensive affairs with several expensive cars parked outside, and are owned by citizens. I am one of only 6 expats here. I have many expat friends with whom I socialize on a regular basis, covid restrictions permitting, and they all live in very modest houses that they are renting. From my observations there are many wealthy citizens here, and the majority of expats living here, spend relatively modestly.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I live on Luzon and you won't see any Expats in my region and if you do it's a Blue Moon because it's usually the same Expats that have been living in my region for years and they are married have kids. This area would be from Calamba to Pagsanjan Falls Laguna.


I think you don't get out much, as there are plenty of expats in your area. There are at least 300 working at Irri in Los Banos and the towns of Pagsanjan, Santa Cruz, Pila, Victoria, Bay all have expats living in them. I know of at least 3 expat groups who meet up in these area, but to be honest listening to a bunch of moaning blokes is not my idea of a fun day.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I think you don't get out much, as there are plenty of expats in your area. There are at least 300 working at Irri in Los Banos and the towns of Pagsanjan, Santa Cruz, Pila, Victoria, Bay all have expats living in them. I know of at least 3 expat groups who meet up in these area, but to be honest listening to a bunch of moaning blokes is not my idea of a fun day.


I don't get out muchl... true, but I am aware of Los Banos the college there and larger Western crowd possibly working with the college? and the ones I ran into at South Supermarket were from many countries not just the West and also a few in very poor health conditions, wheel chairs and oxygen or in walkers the most I've seen at one time was two at South Supermarket. Victoria, expats ... lol are you sure about that? There's many OFW's for sure.

I thought about meeting up at one of these bars but I'm in the middle so the whole worry is transportation but hey....I'm willing to listen to a few moaning blokes, fellow expats! 

There was a larger crowd of Australians, UK in Pagsanjan and I'd run into them shopping at the Sta Cruz market area but I don't see them much out and about anymore, actually a few them had passed away and I'll bet many flew out just before the lock down or just after, most didn't look married, they seemed to be with their escorts or girl friends but seemed to be wealthy so maybe living here on an SRRV.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

November 23, 2020
“Effective immediately, treaty traders and treaty investors, or those issued visas pursuant to Section 9(d) of the Philippine Immigration Act of 1940 are allowed to enter the country,” 
SOURCE: BI allows foreign businessmen to enter Philippines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

November 23, 2020
Exodus of foreign nationals Projected for entire 2020—BI
SOURCE: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/11_Nov/2020Nov23_Press.pdf

November 24, 2020
2M foreigners flee PH due to COVID-19
SOURCE: 2M foreigners flee PH due to COVID-19


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> November 23, 2020
> Exodus of foreign nationals Projected for entire 2020—BI
> SOURCE: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/11_Nov/2020Nov23_Press.pdf
> 
> ...


Are these not the normal number leaving but due restrictions have not been replaced on a rotating basis


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Are these not the normal number leaving but due restrictions have not been replaced on a rotating basis


IMHO, many didn't want to be locked down & forced to stay indoors. Bars, businesses, resorts, hotels closed. (no where to go/stay) Many probably thought I'll go back to freedom in their own country & return when it's over, not realizing it would end up being longer than they thought. I know a few Expats in that category. Also, perhaps many were on a 9a Visa & could have reached their 3 year in country ?

Article; “Similar to our overseas Filipino workers who wished to come home to their families during the pandemic, a lot of foreign nationals left as well,” Morente noted.

“A lot of businesses closed, which also affected the foreign community in the Philippines,” he added.
SOURCE: BI chief reports ‘exodus’ of 2 million foreign nationals from January to September | Joel R. San Juan


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> November 23, 2020
> “Effective immediately, treaty traders and treaty investors, or those issued visas pursuant to Section 9(d) of the Philippine Immigration Act of 1940 are allowed to enter the country,”
> SOURCE: BI allows foreign businessmen to enter Philippines


 But if I have understood correct, I'm NOT allowed in by I haven't invested 75 000 usd, "only" 50 000 usd, rural where work is much MORE needed than in the economic zones...


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

magsasaja said:


> I think you don't get out much, as there are plenty of expats in your area. There are at least 300 working at Irri in Los Banos and the towns of Pagsanjan, Santa Cruz, Pila, Victoria, Bay all have expats living in them. I know of at least 3 expat groups who meet up in these area, but to be honest listening to a bunch of moaning blokes is not my idea of a fun day.


Lol. As long as the blokes have palutan (food) and Red Horses on the table, who cares! Bonus if you have a pretty honey with you.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Looks like Balikbayans will be allowed in from Dec 7th








Filipinos’ foreign spouses, children, ‘balikbayans’ may enter PH by Dec. 7


MANILA, Philippines — Filipino citizens’ foreign spouses and children, along with returning Filipinos or "balikbayans," will be allowed to enter the Philippines starting




newsinfo.inquirer.net


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

That's great news! Here is the Resolution 85 Nov 26, 2020 https://pcoo.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/20201126-IATF-Resolution-No.-85.pdf

Another article, same subject

SOURCE: Balikbayans, families allowed to enter PH starting Dec. 7


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Nov 27, 2020
On allowing foreign tourists back, Puyat said it would depend on how the newly-eased restrictions will play out.
SOURCE: https://cnnphilippines.com/news/202...el-restrictions-foreign-spouses-children.html


----------



## sanityck (Nov 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> It is quite possible to have half tests negative and half positive. There is always some variability in test results, in the samples taken and how the person is progressing over the time of taking the tests.
> 
> For example if someone is very near the levels that you are trying to detect, this natural variability will put some tests positive and some tests negative.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I recall reading an article (can't remember the source) stated that a test result will be most accurate in the 5 to 9 day window of time after initial (potential) exposure. But I read that 4 months ago, don't know if it still holds true.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Initially you will not be producing therefore shedding a lot of the virus. Also as you are recovering from the virus, your viral load will be reduced and may not be detectable.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

November 29, 2020
Morente further reminded that former Filipinos who wish to avail of the balikbayan privilege should present their old philippine passports or a copy of their birth certificate to the immigration officer upon arrival, while their spouses and children shall present their marriage certificates and birth certificates, respectively.
SOURCE: BI approves visa-free entry for balikbayans


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

2020 December 01
BI reminds: Aliens families of Pinoys can’t come to PH if not traveling, joining them
SOURCE: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/12_Dec/2020Dec01_Press.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration website seems to be working now and they posted this in Nov. http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2020/11_Nov/2020Nov20_advisory.pdf


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH

December 18, 2020
SOURCE: IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH

SOURCE: IATF Res 89 https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/12dec/IATF-Resolution-no.-89.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> 
> December 18, 2020
> SOURCE: IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> ...


What I get or what it seems to say is those already in the Philippines who leave temporarily and with a current Visa can return so did I read that wrong and the two Visa's are for diplomats 9e and those here on a work visa 9g.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

As for current status, my Filpina/Phil Citizen wife and our US Citizen son entered last weekend with no issues for him. She had all her papers (birth cert, mariage cert and notarized letter from me giving consent to travel out of country with our son) in order. He entered no problem. Biggest problem was the 2+ hr wait to get covid tested even though pre-registered with Red Cross....still got sent to the other testing group! Luckily tested negative and results in 22 hours. As side, City Garden in Makati treated them Very Well while there; so, kudos to them. Also, they flew Asiana to avoid the $250 per test Pre-travel requirement from EVA to transit Taiwan in route here. Now Asiana requiring Same for anyone flying From Philippines and transiting thru Korea; so, keep that in mind if planning travel y'all. The Asiana test has to be 2 days before travel which makes narrow windown, but lots of sites in NCR to get it done. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PH orders temporary ban on UK travelers amid new COVID-19 strain

December 23, 2020
SOURCE: PH orders temporary ban on UK travellers amid new COVID-19 strain


----------



## KILNMASTER (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> 
> December 18, 2020
> SOURCE: IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> ...


the whole thing is conjecture and I do not see the reason for delaying the opening for tourism? Number 1 only those with loved ones will spend the required time and money to visit.


----------



## KILNMASTER (Dec 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have been communicating with a lady there. I guess it is useless to proceed with her. May never get to come back there.
> 
> art


I do not think that will happen, they will open it up. I was living there for 2.5 years and in June i had to depart due to my moms funeral. for 2.5 years living with my girlfriend and now cannot get back. i have an ACR card, Philippines drivers license, and own a nice Yamaha . so just hold tight, sooner or later they will open it, probably with insurance guidlines etc, which is BS..but I will get married there when I get back eliminating some of the cost and hassles that the tourist visa brings with it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> 
> December 18, 2020
> SOURCE: IATF OKs foreigners' re-entry to PH
> ...


 No use for me 😭 but I like it anyway  because I have found it very unfair to them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KILNMASTER said:


> I do not think that will happen, they will open it up. I was living there for 2.5 years and in June i had to depart due to my moms funeral. for 2.5 years living with my girlfriend and now cannot get back. i have an ACR card, Philippines drivers license, and own a nice Yamaha . so just hold tight, sooner or later they will open it, probably with insurance guidlines etc, which is BS..but I will get married there when I get back eliminating some of the cost and hassles that the tourist visa brings with it.


Welcome to the forum KILNMASTER, My condolences for your loss and then to make matters worse the delayed return coming back to your home here so I hope all works out.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have been communicating with a lady there. I guess it is useless to proceed with her. May never get to come back there.
> 
> art


I hear ya , I've been in a 5yr LDR with my gf from there, went there at least twice a year. I haven't seen her now for 15 months and mentally I have prepared myself for the Philippines opening to tourists in winter 2022. Trust me - I WANT to be wrong on that one. Its very very difficult, we chat every day but now nothing left to chat about. We are still very close and she totally understands the tourist ban etc. The technology has made it a little easier so use it as much as you can, order her stuff on Lazada as a surprise at random, have video chats, when you go for a walk fire up the video chat so she can follow along, show her the scenery. Stuff you've no doubt been doing already.

As someone else in this thread has pointed out - if your rship is strong & you guys are close then you'll get thru this. Hang in there..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

KILNMASTER said:


> I do not think that will happen, they will open it up. I was living there for 2.5 years and in June i had to depart due to my moms funeral. for 2.5 years living with my girlfriend and now cannot get back. .....


 I also was here for almost 3 years and when my mother got sick in July I made the decision not to go home. I would have missed seeing her as she did not last the 14 days that I would have had to quarrantine before being allowed in public. 

A cousin held a phone and I watched the graveside service via FB. 

Had I gone I would have been stuck in Canada with my car in long term parking at Cebu airport where I don't know anyone well enough to look after my car and gear. My SRRV would not have allowed me to return to the Philippines.

It is what it is, we are stuck with the situation and all we can do is stay healthy by following the guidelines. 

I am thinking late in 2022 before sufficient people world wide are vaccinated to allow widespread and mostly unrestricted travel to occur.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I also was here for almost 3 years and when my mother got sick in July I made the decision not to go home. I would have missed seeing her as she did not last the 14 days that I would have had to quarrantine before being allowed in public.
> 
> A cousin held a phone and I watched the graveside service via FB.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss Rick, it must have been a difficult decision.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Rick, it must have been a difficult decision.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



Thank you

The decision was not that difficult to actually make. When she went to the hospital the doctors said 2 weeks maximum. At that time they were doing sweeper flights but only scheduling far ahead of time so it would have been a week to get airborne then 2 weeks quarantine in Canada. 

No way to have made it home in time at all.

My nephew who works in the US was in the same circumstances.

Difficult to follow though with..


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Thank you
> 
> The decision was not that difficult to actually make. When she went to the hospital the doctors said 2 weeks maximum. At that time they were doing sweeper flights but only scheduling far ahead of time so it would have been a week to get airborne then 2 weeks quarantine in Canada.
> 
> ...


Hugs mate, been there.

Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I also was here for almost 3 years and when my mother got sick in July I made the decision not to go home. I would have missed seeing her as she did not last the 14 days that I would have had to quarrantine before being allowed in public.
> 
> A cousin held a phone and I watched the graveside service via FB.
> 
> ...


Very sorry for your loss, my utmost condolences. 

I agree with you, late '22 or Spring '23 is what Im looking at.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Very sorry for your loss, my utmost condolences.
> 
> I agree with you, late '22 or Spring '23 is what Im looking at.


Not sure I would go that late, but not going to dismiss the projection.

In March I thought 3 months or until July, in July I thought 6 months or until December, In December I started thinking 12 months or start of 22. I will revise my projection as I see how they different vaccines roll out and how effective they are at controlling the virus.

I am happy here in Moalboal, I need to be somewhere and this is not that bad. It would be nice to be able to move around easier but I have a house on the water (one year lease), walking distance to the local dive ship I use.

Life could be a lot worse. I just may stay here one things open up anyway. I will have to see how life here is once we get to a new normal.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PH tourism revenue was a measly P81.4 B last year

domestic tourism will continue to be the main strategy to reboot Philippine tourism.
entry protocols will need to be *further strengthened* amid fears of the new COVID-19 variant.
Whenever feasible, she said the Philippines is willing to tie up with neighboring ASEAN countries first for the creation of travel bubbles with the main consideration of proximity.

January 12, 2021
SOURCE: PH tourism revenue was a measly P81.4 B last year

PH adds China, four other countries in expanded travel ban 
Jan 12, 2021 
SOURCE: PH adds China, four other countries in expanded travel ban


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Unfortunately domestic tourism will never replace the economic activity of international tourism. Especially if it is restricted to same province for most tourists or has a lot of rules on traveling.

Locals come on a day trip, or one night, bring their own rice cooker, stay 6 to a room and do low cost or free activities.They travel by bus.

Foreigners come for weeks at a time, stay one or two to a room and eat at restaurants no local can afford except as a very special treat. They travel by hired vehicle.

Places that make it on large numbers at low cost, Chocolate Hills for example will do OK, Places that need low numbers spending lots of money per day will have a hard time. Dive operations for example, people generally dive twice a day at 1,000 plus per dive. Few locals dive.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Unfortunately domestic tourism will never replace the economic activity of international tourism. Especially if it is restricted to same province for most tourists or has a lot of rules on traveling.


Or has a quota on how many may visit per day.

We just finished all our travel documentation to visit Baguio as tourists for 3 days using Baguio Visita

The number per day allowed has been changing, I believe it's now 1k per day. Baguio City raises daily tourist cap to 1,000

The process was easy. They reply with an email.

*Dear Baguio Visitor,*
Good day! You have successfully booked a travel in Baguio City! Please see the attached QR-coded Tourist Pass (QTP) below. Your QTP will serve as your electronic health and travel ID and pass at the border checkpoint, the triage, and tourism establishments in Baguio City.

Just a few reminders:

• Please be reminded that upon entry at the city border, you will be required to present your QTP to the checkpoint officers. After which, proceed immediately to the CENTRAL TRIAGE: (a) at CAP John Hay, from 8:00am to 5:00pm, or (b) at the Baguio Convention Center if arriving at off-hours. It is important that you strictly abide by these two requirements prior to your check-in and/or city tour. Any violation will be dealt with accordingly.

• If you haven’t uploaded a valid COVID-19 test, please bring a printed copy of your COVID-19 test results along with a valid ID. Visitors who will fail to show these documents at the triage will be required to undergo a COVID-19 test at the Triage Testing Center.

• If you chose to have your COVID-19 test done in Baguio City and you have not uploaded a testing form, you will be required to fill out a consent form and show a valid ID at the Testing Center.

• Lastly, please do not forget minimum health protocols and standards in public places: wearing of face mask and/or face shield where applicable, maintaining physical distancing as much as possible, and washing or sanitizing of hands as often as possible. Also, report any symptomatic that may arise to our Triage Hotline: 0919 069 6456.

BE SAFE, BE SURE, BE A RESPONSIBLE TOURIST!

Thank you and we hope to see you in our city soon!

Warm Regards,
Baguio Visita


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Unfortunately domestic tourism will never replace the economic activity of international tourism. Especially if it is restricted to same province for most tourists or has a lot of rules on traveling.


 And domestic tourism don't add any money from abroad from tourists living in other countries.

Now Phils get even less money added by not leting in SRRV expats, who just happened to be elsewherer when covid closed the borders. 
Athough I suppouse even worse by the OFWs, who happened to be home in Phils when covid started, many of them haven't got abroad to work again so they can't send home money as usual.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Travel ban extended!









PH extends travel restriction on countries with new COVID-19 variant until Jan. 31


MANILA, Philippines — The Philippines extended the travel restriction on countries with known cases of the new COVID-19 variant until January 31, 2021, Malacañang said




newsinfo.inquirer.net





Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Foreigners with valid visas allowed to enter PH: Palace

January 22, 2021 
SOURCE: Foreigners with valid visas allowed to enter PH: Palace


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

IATF-EID, Resolution 95 document

So kids under 10 years old, those over 65, comorbidity's or pregnant are not allowed out.

I didn't read anything on tourists allowed yet.

From GMA News GMA News Link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> IATF-EID, Resolution 95 document
> 
> So kids under 10 years old, those 65 an older, comorbidity's or pregnant are not allowed out.
> 
> ...


If you are in one of the banned countries does it matter what visa you have?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you are in one of the banned countries does it matter what visa you have?


I found a couple links on this from the Philippine Governments Official News Agency spot. Philippine News Agency PNA

DOH recommends more testing for travelers entering PH

PH open to tie-up with other countries to boost int’l travel: DOT

IATF amends reso on travel restrictions to include exemptions, protocol adjustments


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I found a couple links on this from the Philippine Governments Official News Agency spot. Philippine News Agency PNA
> 
> DOH recommends more testing for travelers entering PH
> 
> ...


So does this mean spouse with a 9a are allowed again even from the restricted countries as long as they go through the enhanced protocol.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> So does this mean spouse with a 9a are allowed again even from the restricted countries as long as they go through the enhanced protocol.


Here's the document from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website and it appears so.

Press release Jan 22, 2021


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PH revises testing rules for all inbound travelers amid new COVID-19 variants 
Jan 27, 2021 
SOURCE: PH revises testing rules for all inbound travelers amid new COVID-19 variants


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tourists still not allowed to enter PH
Jan 30, 2021 
SOURCE: Tourists still not allowed to enter PH even after ban on areas with COVID-19 variants lapses

*FEB 1, 2021 UPDATE*


































SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SOURCE: Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

New occupation for locals could be pandemic fixer...to escort/facilitate one thru all this lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines allows entry of more foreigners with valid visas*

Holders of valid and existing Special Resident Retiree's Visa and Section 9(A) visas will also be permitted to enter the Philippines “as long as they present an entry exemption document to the Bureau of Immigration upon arrival,” Roque said.

“This expanded list, however, is without prejudice to existing immigration laws, rules and regulations,” he said. 

Full length article found here GMA News Link


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And for those that do qualify to come back, be prepared for whole lot of excess testing at your expense and the expanded out of pocket quarantine in Luzon, Plus additional 14 day quarantine and testing again if going to Some other provinces, like ****** Oriental; All of that subject to change any given day. As one married American traveling with his Asawa on return trip from USA Xmas visit, after having just spent a month or so in PI before that, and traveling into Clark explained, they each had to get Two tests upon arrival; so, even though cost reduced to 2K pesos per test, the 2x still made it 4K....total for the two of em being 8K Cash Only! Sounds sort of a scam, but "it is what it is." Then on to the 5 day quarantine and again Two tests each for added 8K; so, as he noted, make sure you have lot of cash with you. Also, another guy's spouse, even though she had tested and cleared elsewhere, when she returned to Duma, she had to quarantine 14 days in hotel and test clear. Reportedly, Cebu has waived that requirement their end if coming from testing/quarantine somewhere else in PI....I'm sure others may know more. Finally, if not changed yet, you do have to get tested before departure in PI if you are going to layover More than 6 hrs in ICN. My wife and son just did that few weeks ago as their layover was 13 hrs on Asiana. Of course by tomorrow, none of this may even apply. Stay tuned!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> And for those that do qualify to come back, be prepared for whole lot of excess testing at your expense and the expanded out of pocket quarantine in Luzon, Plus additional 14 day quarantine and testing again if going to Some other provinces, like **** Oriental; All of that subject to change any given day. As one married American traveling with his Asawa on return trip from USA Xmas visit, after having just spent a month or so in PI before that, and traveling into Clark explained, they each had to get Two tests upon arrival; so, even though cost reduced to 2K pesos per test, the 2x still made it 4K....total for the two of em being 8K Cash Only! Sounds sort of a scam, but "it is what it is." Then on to the 5 day quarantine and again Two tests each for added 8K; so, as he noted, make sure you have lot of cash with you. Also, another guy's spouse, even though she had tested and cleared elsewhere, when she returned to Duma, she had to quarantine 14 days in hotel and test clear. Reportedly, Cebu has waived that requirement their end if coming from testing/quarantine somewhere else in PI....I'm sure others may know more. Finally, if not changed yet, you do have to get tested before departure in PI if you are going to layover More than 6 hrs in ICN. My wife and son just did that few weeks ago as their layover was 13 hrs on Asiana. Of course by tomorrow, none of this may even apply. Stay tuned!


Funny, I use the actual Name of the province and the bots censor it!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Funny, I use the actual Name of the province and the bots censor it!


Not sure how that happened but it wasn't me. I have a shipmate friend, we served together on Whidbey Island Search & Rescue (SAR) and he lives on the northern tip of Mindoro Oriental and he has never had to go through the hard Covid rules like us on Luzon.

I think you'll be okay and things sure have eased up on Luzon and not like before, it seems like everythign is back to normal except for the wearing of masks and shields plus anyone under 15 isn't allowed out or over 65 years old.

But here's the major problem if you drive or go through the Batangas region to take the ferry to Mindoro Orieental then maybe an issue they have been battling higher numbers of Covid


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> Funny, I use the actual Name of the province and the bots censor it!


Politically correct robot based on spelling? Most likely not the pronunciation.
We would love to travel again but being a lazy SOB will simply stay local in our little world and pray no need for forced travel,,, funerals etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art, this knuckle head posted his Blog/website advertising staycationions and the travel information he was posting is for Philippine residents inside the Philippines only, including Expats already here ect.. not foreign tourists, he was warned already not to post incorrect information.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

thanks for the information update. Hopefully, maybe by 2022 things will be getting back to normal. It sure has been a mess.

thanks
art


----------

